# Some new photos of some of my rattie family!!



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

I got some really cute photos today so I thought I should share! 


This is Lucy " OK who stinks?!"



Lucy again " I have to tiptoe so nobody can hear me!"


This is Sky ( blue? lavender? not sure? )



Rivka is one of my oldest girls 



Samantha is my oldest girl. She has had two major tumor removals and is still ticking!



My new rescue boy Puppy " This is so much better than a 20 gallon tank, pine bedding and lice!"



Lets play hide and seek!!!! I'll count.... 1..2....."



Here are a few new photos of Pip!! They grow up so fast!! 




This is from when she was 4 weeks old!!


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

i love puppy and pip!!!!! they have got to be the cutest things i ever seen!!!


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

That second picture is priceless!! 
Looks like Lucy was tiptoeing away... lol


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

aww it does!!!!

she kinda looks like a mini kangaroo


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

Ive never seen mine tip toe like that its just too cute!


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## TheFuzzWhisperer (Mar 24, 2008)

AWW!!

haha, the caption on the first picture made me laugh


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

ROFLH Daisy your great, cute rats.


----------



## Ribbon (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG! SO CUTE! Love the nakid rat running tip toe! HA HA HA HA HA!

Your rescue is just too precious for words!! Love the coloring!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Aww, your ratties are simply adorable, especially Lucy heehee<33


----------

